# Python-Google



## Christian Fein (30. Juni 2006)

installieren: elementsoap, elementtree
easy-install elementsoap
easy-install elementree

Google SOAP Search API - Home - Accaunt erstellen


```
from elementsoap import ElementGoogle

google = ElementGoogle.GoogleService("hier_der_key_des_google_api_accaunts")
searchRoot = google.doGoogleSearch("python tutorials")
results = searchRoot[4].text
for result in searchRoot[5]:
   title = result.findtext("title")
   url = result.findtext("URL)
   print "result: %s mit url: %s " % (title,url)
```


----------

